# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS > EDUCATIONAL THREADS >  Newbie Information please read all of this information before posting.

## ptbyjason

To ALL NEWBIES: THIS IS NOT TO FLAME YOU, BUT TO MAKE YOU MORE AWARE AND KNOWLEDGEABLE! 

1) DO NOT POST ASKING FOR A SOURCE!!!! Hang around a while and read the info on the board. Get to know people on the board and you will get pointed in the right direction. IT TAKES TIME! 

2) Before you order from a source, check these scammers lists and make sure your source is not on there. If after you have done that and you're still in doubt, please email a moderator to check out your source. 

2a)If you are a source, dont bother posting for business, it is clearly against the board's policy and you will either get deleted(if you are lucky) or flamed into oblivion by the rest of the board (not fun for you).
SCAMMER listing: (beware not all are located on these list, only those who have been reported) http://www.steroidworld.com/scam.htm 


3) Read the info on different types of steroids and what they do. Also you will be able to learn quantities you should take of them as well. Some of these sites do list cycles for them. Put something together once you have researched and finally decided what you want to use. Post your cycle on the board and ask for a critique of that cycle you put together. You will be surprised of those who will help you out!


Here are some sites you can check out to learn some info on A.S.:

Profiles:http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprof.htm - AJC's Site http://www.anabolic-androgenic-stero...iles/index.htm http://profiles.elitefitness.com 

Pics:http://www.anabolicreview.com/drugprof.htm http://e2.elitefitness.com 

Injection Info & Syringes: 
http://www.anabolicreview.com/inject.htm
http://2thick.elitefitness.com 

Scammer List: http://www.steroidworld.com/scam.htm (beware not all are located on these list, only those who have been reported) 


4) Still, don't post asking anything just yet. ON this page, above the posts is a button that reads SEARCH! Use this first. Put in your keywords (i.e... sus250, deca ) and read the topics that come up on the subject your looking for answers on. More then likely it probably has already been answered. Read all the post possible, so you can obtain some knowledge on the subject your interested in. TRUST ME, it will be a big benefit if you did so. 

5) Here are a couple of things NOT to do on this board:

DO NOT post a message asking for a source! DO NOT post questions you did not research first! 

DO NOT list scammers on the board. If you do you better have a way to back it up! EMAIL A MONITOR FIRST, with the details! 

DO NOT ask STUPID questions! 

6) Things to do on this board:

DO READ, READ, READ! 

DO EMAIL a moderator when in doubt. 
DO make friends here. 

DO enjoy this board. YOU WILL BECOME ADDICTED TO IT!! ...Everyone here will admit to that. I KNOW I WILL! 

DO Search for you question first before posting. There are 10,000+ posts on this board. Very possible you r question has been answered already. 

DO Read a couple of pages of the board to get some knowledge of the board and on A.S. 

7)Where to get syringes and how to inject yourself.. good information provided by 2Thick : http://2thick.elitefitness.com 
8)WELCOME TO ANABOLIC REVIEW

----------


## ptbyjason

bump

----------


## Ajax

bump

----------


## Freakymuscle4u

Sticky.....

----------


## FNnewbee-AZ

I will too, danielsonn....

----------


## zzo18

Good post...bump.

----------


## web03

bump!

----------


## Greatful_Dead_Head

as it is willed.....i've already been enjoying the day to day, it's nice to look around and get questions answered. thanx

----------


## painintheazz

I am going to bumb this bad boy up there, I am sure we will be getting a lot of new members looking to get ripped for summer.

Pain

----------


## ozmax98

hell yessss pain

----------


## Ryan2g

good post

----------


## Mike Potts

Good post

----------


## NotVinDiesel

As a newbie to this forum (but not to forums in general) I agree. 

I've found most of the questions I have are answered with a little searching. The upside is, I don't feel like a moron for being directed to a thread that is two pages away. The downside is, I'm currently sourceless and haven't had enough posts to generate any kinsmanship with others online.

However, as worried as people are about being asked for sources, it's just as easy to get caught by asking the wrong person for a source. I'm cool with biding my time, hopefully getting to know some respected people on here and filling out my frame!

----------


## Billster

Excellent post.
Always check the "database" first.
As I am a newbe...I will try not to "drop the weight on myself."
Thanks

----------


## BigMike J

Man lets keep this bumped to the top, damn!!!

----------


## bboynton1962

Makes sense. I'll be back.

----------


## skinnyboyb

Niiice.....lots of info. and good advice....i guess this means to please disregard my previous "stupid" questions.....thanks fellas

----------


## clinteastwd

Thank You.

----------


## noodles*5.0

Good Info and heads up

----------


## kaorialfred

bump for repeated questions on here lately?

----------


## fishorcutbait

Bump

----------


## Kraye

Thanks for taking the time to write that info, very much appreciated!

----------


## Flack

Thank you for taking the time to help us newbies out.

----------


## jch3000

thanks for the info.

----------


## K.Biz

bump.. good post

----------


## Ragingapplesauce

good resource

----------


## bazerk

....

----------


## Motorball

Great stuff, thanks!

----------


## qvpro

Good info bro!

----------


## eddiem32

ive been on and off these boards for years.

i have tried sending private message to some moderators and i get message that says i am not enabled.

also- how do i check for incoming and outgoing private messages?
there use to be an icon on top..i no longer have.

thx

----------


## bigjon1559

thx for the help

----------


## tyin2bfit

thanks

----------


## ftball5641

Thanks this helped. shoudl've read it sooner....

----------


## F4iGuy

That answered a lot of questions for me. Thanks for being patient and offering advice for the new guys.

----------


## ferg.daddy

Hello all! Im new and eager to learn. Though this isnt my first time fishing these waters, I have been out of the loop for a while. I am in the military and looking to get ripped. I lost 60 lbs after I was laid up for months after crushing my foot. So if you can help me I would greatly appreciate it. Thx.

----------


## Kash0620

Great information..the scammer list helped me identify a bad source. THANKS!!!

----------


## Superdrol1971

Hey everybody,hear to make friends and learn,already learned soooo much,this site is the best!!!!!

----------


## mateo112

good post bro wish i found and read it earlier

----------


## BIGGER-D

Ok Got It

----------


## rhed

cool..

----------


## B-HALL

Great, read read read read, thank god it's one of my favorite activities.

----------

